# Mandatory Evacuation orders



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Currentt forest fires got me to thinking (yes it hurt).

LEO knocks at my door. Because of <insert danger here> I am ask to leave immediately. Thank you for the warning, I'll access the situation for myself and may or may not leave as asked to do so.

LEO knocks at my door. Because of <insert danger here> I am told to leave immediately. What will I do?

Internet search doesn't reveal any State Statue that pertains to my state. Neither can I find a county Statue (I'll ask the Sheriff on this one).

I just trying to plan ahead in case a LEO strongly insists I leave.

What are your state or counties laws pertaining to evacuations? Any plans to can share?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Been a likelihood here since the fires started, at one point you could see the glow over the mountain. as to go..
WHY when I could sit on top of my trailer and watch the world burn sipping tequila and croak off like the worn
out Viking I am? 

It'd be f**king EPIC! and the explosion when it finally hit the propane reserve? YEE HAW! 

Um..yeah. Guess I'll go camping.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

They can suggest, I'll make my own decisions.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Let me address this since I have been through a wild fire and have evacuated,... they won't let you back in!
If you have animals that you could not evacuate, they will die, probably not from the fire.
I am in the process of building enough water storage and fire fighting hoses nozzles, valves, gas powered water pumps etc to defend my property.
*Lessons Learned*
1. They say take all your furniture off your porches so they won't add to a house fire. Nope bring it in your house, if there are fire fighters they will defend the house first, outbuildings next and vehicles last.
2. Your insurance agent tells you that your horse trailer, or equipment trailer is covered under you auto policy. Nope, only if you are pulling it.
3. Clear ground around all buildings, park your tractor in the horse arena, etc.

You only have to go through one wild fire to know you need to stay and fight the fire, so prepare to have pumpable water and fire hoses that the FD can hook up to if necessary.

Oh and the power company will turn off your power, disconnect you from the Grid, normally for several days, your freezer will be mush.

*Rancher*


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

In most cases they can only ask. I tried hard to research this for Arizona and it seems that in the case of fire you CAN be ordered to leave. I am still not 100% sure on this. Odds are I would resist any order of any kind (sorry that is just the way I am).


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Depending*

Depending on the threat , I may or may not choose to leave my dwelling.

I remember when the Hurricane was approaching the east coast of FL.

They had an evacuation order.

The local Sheriff did not force anyone to evacuate, he merely noted how many were staying at each residence, informed them that no emergency personnel would be available to rescue them after the storm hit for several days.

He showed them a body bag in his trunk and stated that he would add one for each family member who stayed.

Reportedly , a majority of the people who wanted to stay changed their minds.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Whether or not I left would depend on the situation. I don't know whether they can force me here but if a forest fire was about to burn through its the only option. Just goes to show no matter how great you think your home or bol is, having a workable and well practiced bug out plan is essential. Two trucks, a camper and a trailer can fit a lot of "essentials". Sometimes you don't want to leave but you may have to. Leaving is much more comfortable if you accept that reality and plan ahead for your comfort and well being. My wife hates that part. The thought of leaving her home to stay in a remote area with what we could take with us scares the heck out of her. I keep telling her that if we plan and prepare enough it doesn't have to be a scary proposition. She much prefers the bug in scenario. Little steps.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

hiwall said:


> I tried hard to research this for Arizona and it seems that in the case of fire you CAN be ordered to leave.


Whether you should stay and fight or abandon depends on where in AZ you live... remember the Yarnell Hill fire and the Granite Mountain Hotshots that died, 19 of them, but in any of the fires in AZ you have to take cover from the flame front and then emerge and fight the fires.

*Rancher*


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Looked up my county's FEMA and Emergency evac laws and it said local law enforcement will not force residents out of their homes during mandatory evacuation order. Also said if you chose to say put and then screamed to be rescued help may not be able to reach you and you are on your own. Personally I think if you choose to stay, you should not be calling for help. If you are not able to cope you should move to safer areas or suffer the decision. We have too much livestock to move quickly so we'll stay and do the best we can.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Evacuations were ordered in nine counties: Broward, Charlotte, Collier, Lee, Martin, Miami-Dade, Monroe, Palm Beach, and Sarasota. In addition, officials in Lee County recommended an evacuation for the county on August 23, about 20 hours before tropical storm force winds were reported there. Overall, almost 1.2 million people evacuated, which contributed to low number of fatalities,of the 44 deaths, 15 were direct fatalities .It pays to listen and evacuated fighting a forest fire with a hose is plain suicide. A little research on fire fighting by professionals.
https://www.scribd.com/doc/28990556/Water-for-Fire-Fighting-Rate-of-Flow-Formula


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I got a reply back from our County Sheriff. He states the State law regarding mandatory evacuations is nothing but a bluff. BUT if you are ordered to leave and you stay, don't bother calling 911 because they will not responded.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Same thing I found


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Evacuations were ordered in nine counties: Broward, Charlotte, Collier, Lee, Martin, Miami-Dade, Monroe, Palm Beach, and Sarasota. In addition, officials in Lee County recommended an evacuation for the county on August 23, about 20 hours before tropical storm force winds were reported there. Overall, almost 1.2 million people evacuated, which contributed to low number of fatalities,of the 44 deaths, 15 were direct fatalities .It pays to listen and evacuated fighting a forest fire with a hose is plain suicide. A little research on fire fighting by professionals.
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/28990556/Water-for-Fire-Fighting-Rate-of-Flow-Formula


 I have to agree. Although it would be hard to leave farm animals. But our dogs always go with us in emergency.

Hope all are safe In Tenn and of course other states where so many have died this past week.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

My personal rule is no more animals then I can fit in our trailer. When we lived near the coast the trailer was always ready to go when hurricanes were predicted to hit near us. I just waited to see which way the storm was headed. Just had to load the animals and kid.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The cops don't have the time or resources to arrest everyone. Ask one or two quick questions to get what info you can, say thank you, then make your decision and live with your choice. The cops are in a hurry, don't burden them with your decision and if you stay don't call and ask for help.

Fire is about the only thing I will bug out for. Fire jell is on the short list of preps to acquire. Once I have the jell I will coat the house with jell when fire threatens, load the vehicles and send the wife on her way. I'll hang around attending to last minute stuff and pull out as late as I can.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> My personal rule is no more animals then I can fit in our trailer. When we lived near the coast the trailer was always ready to go when hurricanes were predicted to hit near us. I just waited to see which way the storm was headed. Just had to load the animals and kid.


 We have 13 chickens that if it gets real bad or fires too close we will load em up and take them with us.

Last time we took 4 ducks and 10 chickens covered pens with plastic to protect floors. Hubbys brother had lots of pens to put all our animals in. Trip was nice for them because we covered the chickens cages and they slept the whole trip. Dogs were good, cats another story.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

I have NEVER seen a cat take well to road trips...not even a 2 minute ride, let alone hitting the highway. They don't seem to like it when the ground they walk on is _moving._


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

forluvofsmoke said:


> I have NEVER seen a cat take well to road trips...not even a 2 minute ride, let alone hitting the highway. They don't seem to like it when the ground they walk on is _moving._


My old cat used to LOVE car trips. Didn't matter where or how far. We had to be careful so she didn't sneak into the car while the doors were open.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Any One*

Anyone who places the family's pets and / or livestock ahead of their own safety will not make it in a SHTF situation.

We have a dog , a cat and chickens .

The dog and the cat are pets the chickens are a food source but if me or my family need to do it , I will slaughter all of them and eat them to survive !


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

BillM said:


> Anyone who places the family's pets and / or livestock ahead of their own safety will not make it in a SHTF situation.
> 
> We have a dog , a cat and chickens .
> 
> The dog and the cat are pets the chickens are a food source but if me or my family need to do it , I will slaughter all of them and eat them to survive !


We have had many people say they don't see how we could possible eat our pets. They simply can't understand that everything we own is on the menu. Especially the rabbits. Oh boy do they get upset about the rabbits. You'd think we were eating a child. Everyone is fair game except the dogs, unless we are really, really hungry.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> We have had many people say they don't see how we could possible eat our pets. They simply can't understand that everything we own is on the menu. Especially the rabbits. Oh boy do they get upset about the rabbits. You'd think we were eating a child. Everyone is fair game except the dogs, unless we are really, really hungry.


 I agree. But till then I love my pet egg layers. But if i get hungry even the rats will be fair game after we have eaten everything else.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

azrancher said:


> I am in the process of building enough water storage and fire fighting hoses nozzles, valves, gas powered water pumps etc to defend my property.
> *Lessons Learned*


Same here. The "volunteer" fire dept is so far away, they'd never get here in time to save anything... I mean, ANY fire.

eBay has been a GREAT help finding surplus or "out of date" (but still good) fire hoses! I have enough hose that I can reach the fire hydrant 200 yards away (6- 100 footers). I'm VERY fortunate to have one so close - - a fluke, really.

The brass fittings needed to adapt standard pipe to fire hoses can be expensive.

I have 8,000 gallons of water storage. It's on a hill, but I haven't rigged up a pump system just yet.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't forget they sell spray on fire retardant for homes example http://www.flamestop.com/?gclid=CP_V8tCg4NACFdY6gQodkfoAtA

http://www.latimes.com/business/realestate/la-re-fire25nov25-story.html


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

The forest fire we had in our area in 2013, we were warned to evacuate, but because we have been prepping our property in accordance with county urban forest interface fire fuel reduction, we stayed and the sheriff just asked for a phone number of next of kin and spray painted a circle on the highway at the end of our driveway with an indicator that we were staying. The neighbor on our East side had to leave due to their son having asperger's syndrome and his reaction to the very large helicopters flying directly over their home. Since they were away, and couldn't return, some of the fire crews parked their fire trucks in their driveway so they would be ready for any house fires nearby. The firefighters I talked to all said, because of what we had done to reduce fire fuels on our property, that our property was defendable. The neighbors on our West side stayed because they had farm animals that couldn't be evacuated. Also another factor in our staying is that we have some culls in the nearby town that often take the opportunities, fire, death, vacations of homeowners, to go on their properties and steal what they can. I often wonder why these jerks are still alive for all the things they have done to so many people, the only thing they got arrested for was some game violations, however their dad died of a heart attack a few years back, so he's no longer doing bad stuff.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Viking said:


> The forest fire we had in our area in 2013, we were warned to evacuate, but because we have been prepping our property in accordance with county urban forest interface fire fuel reduction, we stayed...


Here's a Farmer doing what you already had done.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

azrancher said:


> 2. Your insurance agent tells you that your horse trailer, or equipment trailer is covered under you auto policy. Nope, only if you are pulling it.
> *Rancher*


I'm an insurance underwriter here (someone has to keep those agents in check). In fact, liability extends from the pulling unit to the trailer when they are connected. If your truck is pulling the trailer and causes damage to someone else's body or property, you're covered.

Physical damage coverage to the trailer itself is a separate issue that is not triggered by whether or not it is being pulled. You need to seek coverage for that trailer. In some states that will be called "Comprehensive" and/or "Collision" and in some states that'll be called "Physical Damage" coverage. Some carriers write it in a separate policy, others don't.

If you are looking for physical damage coverage try to find a carrier that will do the following:
1) Insure it for Stated Amount which means they'll pay a predetermined value rather than the actual cash value at time of loss.
2) Insure it with your home, autos, tractors what have you all together with one deductible.

Happy to steer you in a direction if you'd like help. Thanks for all the good wildfire info!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> Here's a Farmer doing what you already had done.


Wow! He got awful close to that fire! Hubby did that around our property & the neighbors when wildfires were a few miles down the road from us.


----------

